# CCJ Advice



## jannerboy (May 23, 2002)

How do you remove paid CCJ's from your credit rating. And how long do Banks look at these CCj's.

I am about to buy a house and have 1 (bl**dy student loans :'()which i'm thinking about paying off from the proceeds of my sell.

Not sure whether it's worth paying off against an improvement in my credit rating.

Thanks ???


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

You need to get in touch with the credit rating organisations that lenders/banks will use.

The main one's are Experian and Equifax, so:

http://www.experian.co.uk
http://www.equifax.co.uk

You will need to pay them to view your record, and then dispute/amend anything that needs changing.


----------



## Dogmatic6 (May 7, 2002)

paid ccj's are usually kept on your credit file for 6years 

what really pi55es me off is that Defaults are treated in the exact same way, kept on for 6years, & any office junior in a company can raise a bloody default against you if your 1 day late with payment!

I had a couple of bad experiences with defaults a few years back when I was getting a divorce

and yes I still have them on my bloody credit rating tho you can add your own comment as to why they are there.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

yep they stay for at least 6 yrs.
it wil all depend on how close the bank looks at your record.
it will say CCJ and then paid, but some banks will refuse based purly on the fact you have an entry whether paid or not. The bank also dont have to tell you why it was declined either. So in some cases its hard to work out why they decline!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bank staff, as with anyone who works in the credit industry, will never be able to tell you why you've been declined as manual decisions are no longer made, (I used to be an 'insider'!).

Loan applications are automatically 'scored' which involves a number of factors including searches with CRA's. Decisions can be appealed against with sufficient information from you, but it is down to you to check your record with the previously advised agencies and make sure they are accurate and up to date.


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

Once you have recived a default for not paying a loan, that information is recorded on your credit file, paying back part or all the loan does not remove the default or help your credit rating in the short term.

In my experience, providing you can prove clearly you can pay back a loan you will get SECURED credit with the worst credit rating in the world.

Personally, when I got my 225ttr at 21 years old I financed Â£27500, witha Â£1500 despoit.

I have 5 CCJS, all unpaid and defaults with 5 high street banks.

Its a funny old world.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> In my experience, providing you can prove clearly you can pay back a loan you will get SECURED credit with the worst credit rating in the world.


At what interest rate though - if you're a risk they will sting you with the APR ?


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> Personally, when I got my 225ttr at 21 years old I financed Â£27500, witha Â Â£1500 despoit.
> 
> I have 5 CCJS, all unpaid and defaults with 5 high street banks.
> 
> Its a funny old world.


It's a funny old world where someone with 5 unpaid CCJs decides he can afford a Â£30k brand new car... :-/


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

he cant , and will be paying through the nose on interest payments, this car will cost him nearly 50K by the time its paid up .... is a TT really worht that ?!


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

Thats not really the point. The fact that he has _chosen_ to afford it is my point.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> _chosen_ to afford it


Or not. :-/


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

> I have 5 CCJS, all unpaid and defaults with 5 high street banks.
> 
> Its a funny old world.


It sure is when people like you think that it is acceptable to run up debts and not pay them off. Don't worry, the rest of use will pick up the tab for you with higher mortgage rates and lower savings rates. :-/ Shakes head and walks away


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

agreed, if you cant afford it dont bloody buy it, trying to be something you are not isnt cool.


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

High APR for people with bad credit isnt always true, ive paid a flat rate of 7% with a 30% baloon.

Ive done nothing illegal.

"if you cant afford it dont bloody buy it, trying to be something you are not isnt cool. "

Thats called ambition in my book.


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> Thats called ambition in my book.


Extraordinary. I call it selfish and ignorant.

The only ambitious thing is thinking you'll pay it off.

Mind you I bet you feel good in front of all your mates don't you? Cruising round in a car you can't afford while your creditors are left unpaid.

Pathetic.


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

If I couldnt afford it the finance company would reposses it.

The point was, my previous credit history was not a major problem WHEN I was able to afford a Â£30K car.


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> If I couldnt afford it the finance company would reposses it.


Bollocks. They know you're just defaulting payments elsewhere and don't care as long as they get their money.



> The point was, my previous credit history was not a major problem WHEN I was able to afford a Â£30K car.


So if you can afford (said in the loosest sense of the word) a Â£30k car, why can't you afford to pay off the CCJs or the defaulted bank accounts?


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

OK,

let me explain my logic, im happy with it.

Put simply, I borrowed a large sum of money to start a business selling computer products, a number of fraudsters used stolen credit cards to purchase large amounts of equipment from me, which left me severly out of pocket.

The police were not intrested atall. Despite my attempts to get the fraudsters caught.

I the had two options,

1. Pay back Â£35,000 over the next 3 years and feel sick as a dog......

2. Not pay back the money and have an Audi TT.

After all, if the police cant be bothered to catch organised credit card fraud teams, what intrest will they have in helping a bank pursue a defaulter.

The answer is non,

You see I used the same severe lack of law enforecement in the uk that stufed me, to un stuff me.

Moral ? no,

But fair.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I have 5 CCJS, all unpaid and defaults with 5 high street banks.


Strange thing to admit to, sounds as if you are 'proud' of it Â :-/



> "if you cant afford it dont bloody buy it, trying to be something you are not isnt cool. "
> 
> Thats called ambition in my book.


Well, yes, if your ambition is to become bankrupt later on in life. Rest assured, the banks _will_ get their money back, eventually. They will just 'sell' the debt to a debt collection agency, who will then add on their charges.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

No.


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> OK,
> 
> let me explain my logic, im happy with it.
> 
> ...


I can understand you feeling pissed off when you got ripped off.

How do you think your suppliers would feel knowing that they've just effectivley written off Â£35k so you can afford a TT?

I strongly believe that if you start a business you have to roll with the punches. You got ripped off - you dig yourself out. It's not moral, it certainly isn't fair, it's disgusting. You're the sort of person who happily starts the a phoenix company the day after you go bust and do it all again.

Out of interest, what makes you think you deserve a car which is probably only available to 5% of the population?

Was it that you are such a successful businessman that you feel you've earned it?


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

> Ive done nothing illegal.
> 
> Thats called ambition in my book.


In my book, not paying for something is called theft. Â 
Two options, you buy something outright or you BORROW the money for it which you then pay back.
How about paying back what you owe before you borrow more.
You are one sad person my friend.


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

It was a bank who lost the money, not a supplier,

The same bank whose advice we followed on avoiding credit card fraud.

Which was outdated and completely wrong.

>Was it that you are such a successful businessman that you feel you've earned it?

Well, maybe the fact that I am able to afford the monthly repayments, so I obviously make plenty of money.


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> Well, maybe the fact that I am able to afford the monthly repayments, so I obviously make plenty of money.


Irrelevant.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Well obviously we would all make plenty of money if we didn't pay off our debts.
Classic line- it was a bank not a supplier, fair enough they don't count then. 
5 CCJs relating to one thing- I think not.
Good luck to you if you are happy shitting on people to get where you are, I personally have preferred doing it the right way both morally and legally, funny old world.


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> Well obviously we would all make plenty of money if we didn't pay off our debts.
> Classic line- it was a bank not a supplier, fair enough they don't count then.
> 5 CCJs relating to one thing- I think not.
> Â Good luck to you if you are happy shitting on people to get where you are, I personally have preferred doing it the right way both morally and legally, funny old world.


Following on from Ian, surely you must understand the concept of net worth as a businessman someone who had a business.

The test to see if you are indeed making 'plenty of money' is to take your liabilities from your assets and this gives your worth.

I suspect you have negative net worth and therefore you are not making plently of money at all. You are simply spending plenty of money that you have no right to.


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

>Good luck to you if you are happy shitting on people to get where you are, I personally have preferred doing it the right way both morally and legally, funny old world.

Morally I agree with, but useless without legal enforcement.

I tried obeying all the rules, and the rules dont work, or rather, the people who enforce the rules dont give a damn.

Look at the guy who had his TT stolen a few weeks ago, and the complete lack of intrest the police have in doing anything about it.

You may get screwed by the way things work, buy obeying the rules for the sake of it.

No change.


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> >Good luck to you if you are happy shitting on people to get where you are, I personally have preferred doing it the right way both morally and legally, funny old world.
> 
> Morally I agree with, but useless without legal enforcement.
> 
> ...


So by your morals - the chap who got his TT nicked should simply stop paying any outstanding finance on it and buy a new one.


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

Eureka.

You understand me now. Thats exactly what he should do. Or what I would do.

>Following on from Ian, surely you must understand the concept of net worth as a businessman someone who had a business.

Obviously, if I wished I could pay them their money back today, but whats the point in doing that now....


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

This must be a wind up surely. If not this is priceless.

Bet you don't have insurance or tax for your car either then- why bother when some other people don't. Great line of defence. I'm sure you could get a job with Mugabe, hear he has little respect for right and wrong as well.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

> Eureka.
> 
> Obviously, if I wished I could pay them their money back today, but whats the point in doing that now....


Err. because you owe it to them.


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

Its not a wind up I can assure you.

>Bet you don't have insurance or tax for your car either then- why bother when some other people don't.

I do have tax and insurance for both cars.

Im saying that sometimes you need to even things out,

And not be walked all over your whole life.


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> Eureka.
> 
> You understand me now. Thats exactly what he should do. Or what I would do.


And what makes that right?


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

And what makes that right?

The fact that if he claims on his insurance, his premium goes up and hes out of pocket.

And why,

Because the police dont care......


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

And hes done nothing wrong,

Is that fair.


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm actually getting myself wound up now so I think I'll get a few things off my chest and see if it helps.

You are the lowest of the low. Not only are you ripping people off but you somehow feel you have the right to a certain lifestyle. You don't.

You should have a agreed an affordable payment plan with your debtors to pay them back and then think about what you can 'afford'. But you didn't - you took the cowards route and acted like a spoilt brat.

You are one person I would hate to be near. I hope you never have kids as you're not man enough to shoulder the responsibility.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

> I'm actually getting myself wound up now so I think I'll get a few things off my chest and see if it helps.
> 
> You are the lowest of the low. Not only are you ripping people off but you somehow feel you have the right to a certain lifestyle. You don't.
> 
> ...


Ive wound myself up with this thread too, it just begs belief that someone can have such negative unethical inmoral attitute. 
Im not reading any more... I feel a flame room coming on!!


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

>I'm actually getting myself wound up now so I think I'll get a few things off my chest and see if it helps.

Your not getting wound up at me, just the truth I speak.

>You are the lowest of the low. Not only are you ripping people off but you somehow feel you have the right to a certain lifestyle. You don't.

I have the right to the lifestyle I earn. When I left home at 18 I had NOTHING, I now have everythings because of the decsions I have made.

I could pay off ALL the money I owe and still have everything, just a little less in the bank,

But I cant do that as I may need the money for when someone steals my car and my premium goes through the roof 

>You should have a agreed an affordable payment plan with your debtors to pay them back and then think about what you can 'afford'. But you didn't - you took the cowards route and acted like a spoilt brat.

I really dont care. Its water of a ducks back. They cant make me.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry for interupting lads by Russell wouldn't it have been easier to declare yourself bankrupt if you owned your own business previously?


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> >I'm actually getting myself wound up now so I think I'll get a few things off my chest and see if it helps.
> 
> Your not getting wound up at me, just the truth I speak.
> 
> ...


You're a pathetic c u n t . Coming on here and acting like a 5 year old. Fuck off.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

so what business are you in now? i need to know what not to buy


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

> Its not a wind up I can assure you.
> 
> Im saying that sometimes you need to even things out,
> And not be walked all over your whole life.


I'm not walked over by anyone, I just act within the law but then I was educated in the difference between right and wrong. I really feel for your parents to know that they have brought you up to have these twisted views. Personally, I would be embarrassed.
How about paying off your debtors by selling one of the cars? Then you can feel good about yourself again.


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

>You're a pathetic c u n t . Coming on here and acting like a 5 year old. Fuck off.

Any chance we move back to an intelligent discusion of my ideas,

Do you think lifes fair,

If you do, your kidding yourself.

I know its not fair.

But their is one wonderfull thing about life. Its the same choices for all of us, only each makes different decisions.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Guys... I've locked this thread. It has become very personal in the attacks (rightly or wrongly).


----------

